# Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk



## Anglerboard-Team (9. Mai 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, und ab hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren>>>


----------



## Pilkman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Hallo! #h

Klasse Sache, ich bin wirklich gespannt, was bei diesem Test als Ergebnis herauskommt. Und vor allem: Ob es ein eindeutiges Ergebnis geben wird.

Haltet uns auf dem laufenden... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



> Klasse Sache, ich bin wirklich gespannt, was bei diesem Test als Ergebnis herauskommt. Und vor allem: Ob es ein eindeutiges Ergebnis geben wird.


Eben, es kursieren unter Anglern ja viel Gerüchte, jeder weiss es besser als der andere, da ist es doch mal angebracht das mit Fakten zu untermauern )))

Unabhängig davon was rauskommt:
Man braucht dann nicht mehr meinen, schätzen und "gerüchten" , sondern hat dann fundierte Fakten - so oder so...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Super Idee, ich bin auch gespannt was dabei raus kommt. Schade das es zu weit weg ist. #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Jo, nix für Nordlichter)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Erstmal super geschrieben, die Einführung von Anglerboard-Team! #6

Dann muß man jetzt nochmal einen Monat warten, aber wenigstens sind in 5 Tagen dann (bei uns) die wichtigen Räuber Hecht und Zander bei uns jagdfrei,  das wird man überstehen bis dahin. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Danke )


----------



## Hardi (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Bin auch sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Waku mit im Boot ... da werden top Schnüre getestet.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Hoffentlich passen die Rahmenbedingungen wie Wetter, Wind etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



> Wetter, Wind etc.


Ist wie beim Skispringen:
Solange alle die gleichen (guten oder schlechten) Bedingungen haben ist es ja "wurscht".
Schlecht wäre nur wenn sich innerhalb der "Testzeit" die Bedingungen ständig ändern würden.
Da wäre dann wie beim Angeln:
Halt nicht vorherzusehende Zwischenfälle.
Aber auch dann werden wir eine Lösung finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

ich wette monofil geht weiter,grade bei leichteren gewichten.
also ich mach immer den vergleich beim spinnern mit meinem kumpel
er 27er mono
ich 10er powerline

er immer weiter bei gleichem köder,bei rutenwechsel natürlich ich weiter als er.
was dazukommt,je sauberer die wicklung und je größer der spulenkopf,umso eher wirft die flechtschnur weiter(aufm kutter(große spule) werf ich mit 12er powerline wesentlich weiter als er mit 32er mono.)
bin aber auch gespannt was sobei rumkommt.

bei neuer schnur dürfte die flechtschnur ebenfalls vorne liegen können,sobald die etwas gebraucht ist gehts rapide abwärts,könnte man auch in dem test vielleicht berücksichtigen.

fragt sich bloß wie???


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



> bei neuer schnur dürfte die flechtschnur ebenfalls vorne liegen können,sobald die etwas gebraucht ist gehts rapide abwärts,könnte man auch in dem test vielleicht berücksichtigen.


Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden)
Jetzt werden wir erst mal diesen Test machen, dann sehen wir was da rauskommt und vor allem welche Fragen sich dann noch stellen nach dem Test.

Dann steht dem ja nichts entgegen, entsprechende weitere Tests zu machen.

Wie sagt das Angela Merkel immer so schön:
Schritt für Schritt ))


----------



## Ajka_de (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Hallo, ein interessantes Thema,
ich habe mich nach mehreren Versuchen mit geflochtenen Schnüren verschiedener Hersteller wieder für die monofilen Schnüre entschieden.
Gründe hierfür:
Tragkraft reicht für meine Verhältnisse meistens aus.
Handhabung einfacher und sicherer (Verhedderung etc)
Sichere, einfache Knoten,
Wesentlich billiger
Durch die Dehnung immer noch eine kleine Sicherheitsreserve beim Drill


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

@Ajka_de
schon gute Aufstellung #6 

hinzu kommt noch:
höhere effektive Tragkraft einer gleich angegebenen Mono wie z.B. der Berkley Sensithin Ultra, da reißt man keine 0.20er (eff.0,23) mehr über die Rute ab oder einfach so per Hand auseinander, vor allem wenn man die Knoten und die Schockfestigkeit (mit scharfem Ruck) dazunimmt. War mal ein Thread hier im AB, wo jemand jede Multifile mit den Armen zerreißt - und das geht schon, genau wie die Leute mit recht starker Multifiler sich richtig ärgern wenn bei hartem Anschlag und Gegenschlag eines großen Hechtes oder ein paar Steine den trockenen Puff verursachen.
Unter Berücksichtigung der Abriebsfestigkeit wird's noch besser für die Mono. Dann kommt die geringe Ringe- und Spulenkantenbelastung und das leisere und harmonischere Werfen hinzu, da geht das Geflecht hörbar an die Substanz. Und dann die geringe Sichtigkeit und Scheuwirkung (an klaren Gewässern). Und eine Multifile mit einem Monovorfach hat eine geringere Tragkraft als Mono durchgängig. Der Drill wurde schon angesprochen, vor allem gibt es aber weniger Aussteiger und ich bekomme alle meine Fische in den Kescher - da bin ich doch Monofilfan! :m

was acidflash schon sagte, ist auch richtig: je dünner (leichter) die Schnüre sind, um so höher der Monovorteil. Bei dicken Schnüren und Mono ab 0.30 ist die Steifheit der Mono ein zunehmender Nachteil, der einfach keinen Spaß macht und bei 20kg Schnüren den Unterschied bringt. Von daher sollte man sinnige Monos mit 0.20 bis 0.30 mit den üblichen Süßwassermultifilen vergleichen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

So, Zebco ist auch noch dabei und spendiert die benötigten Rollen, nämlich die Quantum Crypton Vector 630 FD.
Herzlichen Dank auch dafür!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Heute gehts los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Äußerst interessantes Ergebenis das keiner so erwartet hätte - weder die anwesenden Raubfisch- noch Karpfenspezis, also auch durchaus Angler mit "Wurferfahrung".

Auch Joachim Stollenwerk und mir blieb nur der Mund offen stehen - hätten wir alle so nicht gedacht.....

Auf Grund des Ergebnisses (genaue Ausführung zum Test) werden wir das beim Frühjahrsfest 2007 (voraussichtlich April) von Stollenwerk nochmal wiederholen - zur Sicherheit, da wir das Ergebnis so unglaublich finden.

Nochmal zum Testgerät:
Drei gleiche Ruten, drei gleiche Rollen, drei gleiche Köder, nur unterschiedliche Schnur, aber gleicher Tragkraft:
Plattgeflochtene Billigschnur
Stroft geflochten
Stroft Mono

Soviel schon mal vorneweg:
Beim Weitwurf (und darauf zielte ja der Vergleich ab) scheint die verwendete Schnur nicht die große Rolle zu spielen, wie wir bisher alle dachten, da sind andere Faktoren anscheinend (wesentlich!!) wichtiger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Weitwurf (und darauf zielte ja der Vergleich ab) scheint die verwendete Schnur nicht die große Rolle zu spielen, wie wir bisher alle dachten, da sind andere Faktoren anscheinend (wesentlich!!) wichtiger.


Nun machs doch nicht so spannend! |supergri 
Da die Rollen gleich waren tippe ich auch ein wenig im Dunkeln, weil die Spulenkante+Form dann ja auch nicht unterschiedlich gewesen sein kann. 
Was war es denn bzw. wie differierten die Ergebnisse? Ihr wolltet doch auf die Schnur eingrenzen, gab es da noch vorher unbeachtete Nebenbedingungen? |kopfkrat Gleiche Teile sind ja nicht dieselben.


----------



## Hardi (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

@Thomas,
Was denn nun .... mach es doch nicht so spannend.
Wie haben die "aufgeladenen" Ruten denn mit den Schüren geworfen?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

De Swoben - dat een alltids up de luurn mutt #d :m |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Bin ja noch am auswerten.

Mal so als erstes Ergebnis:
Kein Angler hatte bei seinen drei Würfen (jeweils mit den unterschiedlichen Schnüren) eine Weitendifferenz vom kürzesten zum weitesten Wurf von mehr als 10% geschafft (größte Different: 9%)

Sowohl der insgesamt weiteste (55,2m) wie der insgesamt kürzeste Wurf (37,75m) wurden mit der Billiggeflochtenen geschafft.

Auch interessant:
Es scheint große Unterschiede zu geben (bei was auch immer, aber eben nicht bei der Schnur), denn mancher Angler schaffte mit der Billigschnur sene größte Weite, andere mit der Mono, andere wieder mit der guten geflochtenen.


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Wenn das Gerät und die Schnur als "Ursache" für die unterschiedlichen Wurfweiten ausgeschlossen werden können, und auch "äußere Bedingungen" im Schnitt identisch waren, bleibt doch logischerweise nur eine Ursache übrig: derjenige, der das Gerät bedient...
Der eine Angler kann den Blank mit geflochtener Schnur besser aufladen, der nächste mit Monofilament. Dito Wurfstil (Beschleunigung, Drehmoment etc.) und die "Abwurfhöhe" (größere Menschen erzielen generell höhere Weiten) ist nach dieser Aussage nach der Hauptfaktor!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Das triffts schon ziemlich gut, Franky, so sehe ich das (inzwischen) auch.
Bin schon kräftig am arbeiten für den Artikel.

Noch ein paar Zahlen:
Die Differenz der Wurfweitenunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Schnüren lag bei den jeweilgigen Anglern um die 5 - 6 %, der höchste Unterschied waren die oben schon angesprochenen 9%.

Die Durchschnittswurfweite unterschied sich um gerade mal knapp 3% im Schnitt (also in der Praxis vernachlässigbar) bei den drei Schnüren (wie gesagt mit identischem Testgerät!).


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Ja - was der alte Franky noch wusste  

Da brauchen wir ja in Zukunft die Tests nicht mehr  :q :q :q 

Nee - im Ernst. Danke für den Test. Haben wir eigentlich immer geahnt oder schon selbst erfahren, oder ?  

Hilft vielleicht vielen von uns, in Zukunft Werbung ( auch von "Journalisten"  kritischer zu sehen.


----------



## sundfisher (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

bestätigt doch nur eines jeder sollte mit der Schnur angeln die er für sich selbst am besten geeignet findet, das ist keine Kritik am Test oder sonstigem. Ich verwende Mono beim Fliegenangeln und beim Schleppangeln / Trolling, bei allem anderen Geflochtene, nur die Mundschnüre und Vorfächer sind immer aus Mono / Hartmono. Vielleicht sollte man mal Mono und Geflecht kreuzen (keine Ahnung ob so etwas technisch und vom Material machbar ist) eine Geflochtene Monofile sozusagen und im übertragenen und nicht wörtlichen Sinne. Gute Idee mit dem Test.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



> bestätigt doch nur eines jeder sollte mit der Schnur angeln die er für sich selbst am besten geeignet findet


Das scheint so ziemlich den Kern der Sache zu treffen ))

Wobei eben auffällt, dass die Billigschnur viele Knoten und Fitzel produziert hat und die Ködr mal ohne Schnur weggeflogen sind.

Das Ergebnis bezieht sich ja "NUR" auf die oft gehörte Aussage, dass man mit geflochtener (respektive hochertiger) weiter werfen könne - nicht auf andere beim angeln sowieso relevantere Details wie Abriebfestigkeit, Verlegung auf der Rolle etc...

Und weiter werfen ist scheinbar nicht, das bedeutet aber eben nicht dass man jetzt Billigschnüre kaufen sollte, da diese eben in den genannten anderen Details eben auch wesentlich besser sind )


----------



## ForellenMike (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Was ich gerne wüsste: welches Gewicht hatten denn die Wurftest-Köder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

35 Gramm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Doch eigentlich ein guter Mittelwert und noch kein zu ganz dicker Brocken.
Wobei ich am WE aber erstmals mit einem geliehenen Falkland Spöket 35g an meiner MH-Spinnrute noch ganz andere Weiten erreichen konnte  übrigens mit Mono!

Wird schon noch interessant, das ganze Gerät und die Wurfbedingungen etc. zu kennen |wavey: 
Sieht mir alles danach aus, daß man gerade bei dem jetzt schönen Outdoorwetter doch mal eine Wiese zum Ausprobieren aufsuchen sollte. Einen sehr schönen und windgeschützten Bereich habe ich schon im Visier!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Bedingungen/Gerät:

Gerät:
JACKSON STL 1, Länge 2,70 m,   Wurfgewicht 30-75 g 

Rollen: Quantum Crypton Vector 630 

Jeweils 9 Kilo Schnüre (Billigdynema, Stroft Mono, Stroft geflochten)

Bedingungen:
Sonnig, leichter Rückenwind, sehr warm


Das selber auszusprobieren lohnt auf jeden Fall, da wie schon gesagt, interessanterweise keine Schnur bei jedem Angler die "Weitwurfschnur" war, sondern beim einen die Billigdynema, beim anderen die geflochtene oder die monofile Stroft.

Beim selber ausprobieren kriegt man auf jeden Fall raus, mit welcher Art Schnur man beim weitwerfen selber am besten zurecht kommt. 

Da, wie auch schon des öfteren bemerkt, das weitwerfen nur ein Aspekt ist, die hochwertigen Schnüre weniger "Umklapper"; "Abreißer" oder "Tüddel/Zöpfchen" produziert haben, sollte man dennoch zu einer vernünftigen Schnur greifen - abgesehen von den anderen Parametern wie Schnurverlegung, Abrieb etc.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

habt ihr den aspekt trockene schnur und nasse schnur beachtet??

eine nasse multifile wirft sich meist weiter als eine trockene,un der normale zustand dürfte ja nass sein!!
da spreche ich aus erfahrung,und ich denke die meisten andern auch.
und es komtm erheblich aufs gewicht an das man wirft,ein 10 gramm blinker wird meist kurz geowrfen,da hat monofil n vorteil,bei nem snaps isses wohl gleich,aber dann feuer mal n 60-75er pilker an multi raus und an mono,ich wette ich werfe mit multi weiter.
als vergleich nehm ich da mal mein gerät:
30er quattron versus powerline von gigafish(due gelbe 0,12er),da hat die mono sogar noch etwas weniger tragkraft(schätze mal das das so 7 zu 9 kg sein dürften in real).

das ist meine schnur an futterkorb bzw ostsee:
ich angel auch beide ab und zu paralell an der gleichen rolle(hab 2 quantum).

fazit:
schwerer futterkorb(40-80gramm+futter bzw pilker 75 oder höher)=multi weiter

um die 20gramm+futter bzw snaps/pilker bis 50 gramm etwa gleichweit

darunter mono weiter.

würde also den test erweitern.

gewichte:
20,40,60,80,100 gramm(wenn 100 man net zuviel ist.


----------



## OLLI01 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Ich denke das die die Nachteile der Billiggeflochtenen noch mehr zum tragen kommen würde,wenn sie mehrfach unter Last aufgespult wurde.
Dann quetschten sich die letzten lagen schön in die Wicklung rein.
Im übrigen:Ich fische seit ich kleiner Steppke war mit MONO.
Ich habe nie Probleme gehabt bei denen ich dachtea müßte mal was besseres her.
Ich habe auch n ie ein vernünftigen Grund gesehen auf Multi zu wechseln als wenn man mit Mono plötzlich nichts mehr fangen würde.
iCH BLEIB BEI MONO,ging die letzten Jahrzente,wird auch die nächsten noch gehen.

Olli


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

ist ja ein toller test...
aber ich bin trotzdem der meinung, dass es unterschiede in den gewichtsklassen gibt !!!
oder was meint ihr ???
also 10 gramm anderes ergebnis als bei 200 gramm im unterschied zwischen mono und geflecht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Sicherlich kann man das alles erweitern und weiter testen (danke für die Vorschläge, werden sicherlich noch umgesetzt!).

Allerdings ging es ja darum zu testen, ob die Aussagen von Zeitschriften und Industrie, dass man mit geflochtener grundsätzlich weiter werfen kann, weil dünner bei gleicher Tragkraft, einem Test mit Messungen auch standhalten - und das ist definitiv nicht so.

Das interessante am Test ist ja auch, dass es keinen klaren "Weitwurffavoriten" bei den Schnüren gibt. 

Der eine kam mit Mono, der andere mit Billiggeflecht und der näxte mit guter geflochener am besten zurecht.

Und das die Wurfweitenunterschiede bei den einzelnen Werfern ja nur um die 5% ausmachten.

Da kann man doch dann sagen, dass die Schnur sicherlich nicht der wichtigste Aspekt für weite Würfe ist - obwohl ich das bisher auch geglaubt habe.


----------



## Hardi (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich bin trotzdem der meinung, dass es unterschiede in den gewichtsklassen gibt !!!
> oder was meint ihr ???
> also 10 gramm anderes ergebnis als bei 200 gramm im unterschied zwischen mono und geflecht...


 
Jo Aga, sehe ich auch so. 
Z.B. das Verhalten bei starkem Wind von der Seite oder Quer, wo Du den Wurf sowieso tiefer ansetzen mußt. Die Härte der Rute, z.B. Brandungsrute, bekommt der Angler diese mit Mono aufgeladen, oder nur mir geflochtener? Das sind Faktoren die unbedingt die Wurfweite beeinflussen. Das sind aber im Vergleich zu dem durchgeführten Test natürlich Extreme. Aber so ein Test könnte ja auch extrem durchgeführt werden, z.B. hier im Norden an der Küste ...  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich kann man das alles erweitern und weiter testen (danke für die Vorschläge, werden sicherlich noch umgesetzt!).
> 
> Allerdings ging es ja darum zu testen, ob die Aussagen von Zeitschriften und Industrie, dass man mit geflochtener grundsätzlich weiter werfen kann, weil dünner bei gleicher Tragkraft, einem Test mit Messungen auch standhalten - und das ist definitiv nicht so.
> 
> ...


 
da muss ich dir voll und ganz recht geben...
wie gesagt, einige ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.
ob nun bei den extrem bedingungen oder vielleicht bei ganz feinem fischen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man doch dann sagen, dass die Schnur sicherlich nicht der wichtigste Aspekt für weite Würfe ist - obwohl ich das bisher auch geglaubt habe.


Da doch schon eher die Rute. :m 

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, daß ihr 2,70m Ruten am Start hattet. Ohne die Ruten und Rollen zu kennen, da 35g WG aber schon ein ganz schönes Geschoß ist, sehe ich die max. 55m auch als Resultat der Rutenlänge an, da ihr bestimmt auch einige  geübte Werfer am Start hattet. 

Ich tippe jedenfalls darauf, daß man mit einer gleichartigen 3,00 oder 3,15m Rute doch ein gutes Stück weiter kommt. Die Mefo-Angler übertreffen in der Regel bestimmt diese Weite. Das Rutenmaterial spielt sicherlich zusätzlich eine große Rolle.

Wenn ich Wurftests mache, will ich diesen Aspekt auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen. Nur mit den 2,70m Rutenauswahlen wird es bei mir selber schwierig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Waku und Stollenwerk*

Wenn ich das Wurfverhalte nd er Schnüre testen will, ist ja zuerst mal die Länge der Rute "wurscht".
Allerdings wurde auf Grund der Platzprobleme bewusst diese Variante gewählt, da nach hinten raus nicht mehr viel ging an Platz.

Interessant war halt auch was viele Angler schätzten wie weit gworfen wurde (bevor sie die Ergebnisse kannten). Da sollten die tatsächlichen um die 50m dann in deren Augen bis zu 150 m sein )))

So kommen wohl auch manche der geschätzten (bzw. überschätzten) Wurfweitenangaben zu Stande, wenn eher geschätzt als gemessen wird )

Allerdings ist die Frage ob die Rutenlänge beim Wurf entscheidend ist sichrlich mal genauso wert getestet zu werden - nahc den Ergbenissen mit demSchnurtest (auch ich hätte da ja ganz anders getippt) darf man da sicherlich aufs Ergebnis gespannt sein.


----------

